# Viv building, would anyone be interested.......



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi, just noticed all the posts/threads on how to make a viv.
So basicly i was wondering if anyone would be interested in me putting a thread up with pictures that shows how to make a viv from start to finish?
Its very easy when you know how, i can make a viv in 10 mins, thats how easy and quick it is!



Mark.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I would mate.. So far i've made a few of different sizes but still go wrong in a few areas so it'd be useful to not make the same mistakes.. Especially things like measuring for the glass sizes


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

No probs, im at college today so will get the wood sorted tomorrow and get one started, ill go through all the steps needed that will make it easier for everyone, it will also save people some pennies :2thumb:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

yes please,that would be very helpful.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Id be interested too LOL ive been given a shed load of glass in different sizes thats toughened so i cant cut it to size (the diy store said id need a proper machine not the glass cutter id tried using LOL)

Also mate if i can get u glass sizes would that help at all???? Pete

(PM me if its easier ..... i sometimes lose track threads)

Ta


----------



## abijoshwalker (Oct 16, 2008)

yes please mate :2thumb:


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats a wonderful idea Mark!

I might even learn some tips!.......:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds good 

Do it do it do it! Ha


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes please, Id been to have another decent post to reference from . Im in the middle of a stack now, just sorting the glass out, but it cost more than I planned as I made a few screw ups lol.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes please great idea,have made and converted a few vivs but would be grateful for tips from start to finish,I find measuring the glass the biggest prob.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeh me 2 pleeez - a viv made in 10 mins yipeeee!!!!


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Will be doing one tomorrow before work, so will get started on a thread tomorrow night, god there not enough hours in a day at the mo lol


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

markandwend said:


> Will be doing one tomorrow before work, so will get started on a thread tomorrow night, god there not enough hours in a day at the mo lol


 
and so say all of us!...........God ur soooooooooo NOT wrong there Mark!


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

10 mins to make a viv sounds excellent :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

wow this sounds rele good
cant wait


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

markandwend said:


> Will be doing one tomorrow before work, so will get started on a thread tomorrow night, god there not enough hours in a day at the mo lol


Need more days in the week also...........!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

ooooo cant wait:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Give it a go vivs dont need no real skill to build just the right tools and a brain :lol2:
it took me around 4 hour to make these two 6ft vivs in my living room ...I could have done them a lot faster if only I had the space to build them


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> Give it a go vivs dont need no real skill to build just the right tools and a brain :lol2:
> it took me around 4 hour to make these two 6ft vivs in my living room ...I could have done them a lot faster if only I had the space to build them


 They look brilliant,well done!
What do you class as the right tools?


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

pegleg said:


> They look brilliant,well done!
> What do you class as the right tools?


A good saw bench or radial arm saw ..cordless drill an accurate square screw driver and a tape measure


----------



## Aligowers55 (Oct 23, 2008)

that would be great
ive made a few but always good to see other ways to do it


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> A good saw bench or radial arm saw ..cordless drill an accurate square screw driver and a tape measure


 Thanks,
Got all that except the saw bench,kitchen table will have to do,(when the wife's out).


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

pegleg said:


> Thanks,
> Got all that except the saw bench,kitchen table will have to do,(when the wife's out).


If you get the wood from B&Q they will cut it to size for you pal:2thumb:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

has this been done yet?
really looking forward to see this


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i would i got two big ones to make and a smaller one for my snake *how ever might buy hers! dont want her getting out!*


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm about to make a viv for my BCI, so this would be VERY helpful as I struggle to even put together small MFI chest of drawers!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah....I am too lazy to build it myself...need one done for me....a big one....3 ft x 3 ft x 2 ft....all glass....waiting for lots of quotes!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Yeah....I am too lazy to build it myself...need one done for me....a big one....3 ft x 3 ft x 2 ft....all glass....waiting for lots of quotes!


 
and too lazy to read the thread as its a step by step guide to building your own.


----------



## Sarah1340 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes please! It would be so interesting to see a step-by-step account on this.
My house is a little too small and a little too rented to make a viv, but it's definately a future project for me when I move and have a little more reptile experience!


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

anything yet????

this seems a lot longer than 10 minutes lol


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Would be really useful when this thread is completed, ive got to build something around 4x3x3 or 4x3x4 soon would be nice to learn some pointers/tips from you!

Cheers,


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

ah dont think we are getting the answer here


----------

